# Navarre Pier



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Did anyone see in the paper this morning where the money has been approved to rebuild Navarre pier. The new pier will be 1500ft. long and could be completed in a year. I can't wait to get back to my ole stomping grounds!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

check this out

http://www.emeraldcoastpierfishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=613


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

<H1 class=marginMidSide>Permit approved for Navarre Beach pier</H1><SPAN id=comments>*Comments <SPAN class=Article_Comment_Count id=articleCommentCountArticlenwfdn13246 style="VISIBILITY: visible">5* | <SPAN id=recommendations><SPAN id=recommendlinkArticlenwfdn13246>*Recommend *<SPAN class=Article_Recommend_Count id=articleRecommendCountArticlenwfdn13246 style="VISIBILITY: visible">*0* <DIV class="subhead marginMidSide"><H2>Santa Rosa County hopes to seek construction bids in January, Commissioner Gordon Goodin says</H2></DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">:clap</DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide"></DIV><DIV class="articledate marginMidSide">December 3, 2008 - 3:08 PM</DIV><DIV class="byline marginMidSide">Dusty Ricketts</DIV><DIV class="source marginMidSide">Daily News</DIV><DIV class="newstext marginMidSide">

NAVARRE BEACH - One of the final hurdles to rebuilding the fishing pier finally has been cleared.

Santa Rosa County officials were notified Tuesday that the Army Corps of Engineers has issued the permit to rebuild the pier on Navarre Beach. 

"We'll get construction under way as soon as possible," County Commissioner Gordon Goodin said Tuesday night.

Although the permit has been issued, it still must be signed by Santa Rosa County and the Corps of Engineers before construction bids can be sought.

Goodin said he expected the county to seek bids in January and to award a contract in March. Construction would start soon after that.

Santa Rosa County will seek a number of bids to give the county a range of prices to best match the available funds, said County Engineer Roger Blaylock. The budget for the pier is $8.7 million, with the Federal Emergency Management Agency contributing 90 percent of the funds. The county and the state of Florida will contribute the remaining 10 percent.

The new pier has been designed wider and higher than the old 1,200-foot structure, which sustained heavy damage from Hurricane Ivan in 2004 and Hurricane Dennis in 2005. It also will have blowout panels on the walkway to help prevent massive damage from future storms.

The pier will be bid as a 1,500 foot structure with options to reduce the size by up to 300 feet. The county also wants price estimates for using stronger steel, for not installing lights and for a 12-month construction schedule and a 16-month schedule.

The new pier will be built about 100 feet to the east of the old pier and will extend south from the existing building that served the old pier.</DIV><INPUT id=realstory type=hidden value="Permit approved for Navarre Beach pier">


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

about damn time.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *John B. (12/4/2008)*about damn time.


No kidding!! I use to fish that pier as a tourist when I still lived up north. I caught my first shark out there. I was appalled to see that they weren't fixing it


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hellz Yeah' lets get this party started already.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

So are they good to start accepting the bids now or what?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I heard they were going to start taking bids in January 09 but would take six to 8 months before they would approve a bid could be wrong Need to ask Mark {Need2fish}He knows more about It than I do , So you need to chime in Mark


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Duane - just saw this. Probably old news to yall now but the request for bids will go out January. It'll probably be April/June time frame before they actually get started and then between 12 to 18 months thereafter for completion (depending on the bid and the actual performance). So I'd say earliest completion date is April 2010 with it possibly not opening til early 2011.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap


----------

